# Easy seed catcher for birds



## Mel (Jul 29, 2012)

I purchased a valance from a thrift store and just added elastic. It had hems on both sides and veryb long. I didn't feel like sewing. $1.25 PLUS $2 elastic


----------



## wellington (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheaper then buying the o es that are made for the same reason. Good luck with it. I had tried a couple of those, my Quaker chewed them up. Even tried the clear plastic roll they make for the same purpose, yep, chewed it up. Now his cage site inside a short sided tote box. Works pretty good and he can't get to it too chew it up


----------



## poison (Jul 29, 2012)

what is it for?


----------



## Mel (Jul 29, 2012)

It helps to catch the seeds that the bird tosses aside. My CAG has one already and leaves it alone. At first the TAG started to mess with it but she seems okay with it.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice! Kings cage?


----------



## Mel (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure about the cage. We inherited it with the bird. We want to get her a cage like our other parrots which is stronger and nicer.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good idea =)


----------



## Mel (Aug 10, 2012)

It's been a couple of weeks. My TAG seems to be okay with the seed catcher. She is leaving it alone. Maybe she likes the deeper privacy at the bottom since she hangs out there a lot.


----------

